# Smith Phenom Lenses - Green Sol-X/Platinum/Ignitor



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

paras said:


> I have a pair of Smith Phenoms with the Sensor Mirror. During bluebird days, or flat-light days, I'm blinded and I can't even see little jumps.


Your question is confusing. The Sensor Mirror is _meant_ for cloudy/flat-light days; you're probably not going to find a Smith lens more suited to those conditions. For bright days, I use the Ignitor Mirror because that's the other lens that came with my I/O goggles. (I'm not planning to buy a third lens.) It's more of an all-around lens than the Sensor. For superbright days, you could get one of the Sol-X lenses.

By the way, the Smith lens info identifies the base tint of each lens, so you shouldn't have to guess.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I use the platinum mirror for sunny/partly cloudy day but also work fine on overcast days if there's no fog. The sensor mirror is best for flat light stormy days


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got all of the lenses in question, and I'd recommend either the Platinum Mirror or Green Sol-X for a bluebird/mostly sunny conditions lens. The Ignitor is probably the best general purpose, but since you've already got the Sensor I'd go with either of the 2 I mentioned above.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

i have all 3 of them and the sensor. I normally just use two out of the 4 manly the greenx sunny days then my sensor flat,cloudy, snowy and night conditions. Sensor is normally on my IO for 80 percent of the time. I mainly ride at night. Platinum and ignitor i cant see too much difference.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

drunkinmonk said:


> i have all 3 of them and the sensor. I normally just use two out of the 4 manly the greenx sunny days then my sensor flat,cloudy, snowy and night conditions. Sensor is normally on my IO for 80 percent of the time. I mainly ride at night. Platinum and ignitor i cant see too much difference.


I have the platinum, ignitor, and sensor. I use the sensor most of the time because it's usually cloudy and crappy in the NW. I don't really like the ingitor, none of the details really pop like they do with the sensor and if it's too bright for the sensor, the platinum is better than the ignitor.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

FWIW, I like the Igniter for sunny days, and the Sensor for overcast/flat conditions... which in the NE is too often, unfortunately. I don't swap lenses... I picked up a second pair of Phenoms with the Sensor lens at TJ Maxx for $39.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## paras (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, awesome advice guys!

@JoeR: I think I may be confusing the meaning of "flat-light" - I thought flat-light is when light appears to come from every possible direction. I used to board mainly at night. The last few times I went in the day, there are no shadows and everything is evenly lit. If that's what you mean by flat-light, I guess my sensor mirror is failing me, unless there's too much light getting through for my eyes to handle.

I'm definitely wanting to get a pair of the Green Sol-X. Curious as to how much 'blue' (if any) it reflects...cause it's a rainbow green...saw some blue reflection on the sides.

Definitely going to check them out at the store.
Appreciate it


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If it's sunny the sensor won't be dark enough and you'll be squinting all day. Flat light is when it's overcast/foggy and it's difficult to distinguish any details in the snow surface. Basically really really bad flat light conditions = whiteout.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

paras said:


> Wow, awesome advice guys!
> 
> @JoeR: I think I may be confusing the meaning of "flat-light" - I thought flat-light is when light appears to come from every possible direction.


Sort of, but the point is that it's dim, not bright. You probably wouldn't feel "blinded" in flat-light conditions, at least not at first, even with no goggles at all. Bright sunshine and flat light are almost opposites, so one lens is not going to be really good for both.


----------



## simon.ad (Jan 24, 2011)

hey i see you have the platinum mirror and i was wanting to buy that, is that the really chrome/mirror looking lens?


----------



## paras (Jan 27, 2011)

@JoEr & Qball: Okay I see what you mean. I think I'll end up choosing the Green Sol-X mainly because I'll get more use out of it on those bright days - unless I can get both at a good price  Thanks for the tips guys!


----------

